# I've got the Ridgid portable tool box system, now what?



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm just buying into the Ridgid portable Pro Toolbox system. I have the bottom wheeled cart section, and the top Pro Organizer. I may add one more in between. The problem is they're just big boxes, and my tools are cluttered inside.

I've seen the Kaizen foam solutions, but don't really think the flat horizontal system is what i need. not completely. maybe for SOME stuff.

I have accumulated various Park cone wrenches, a third hand, chain removal tools, various freewheel removers, a couple of Park allen wrenches, harbor freight allen key sets, pedal wrench, cable cutters, Park crank puller, etc etc. the basic stuff one from the 80s/90s would have. also various containers of lube, degreasers, and suchness. the big things can rest at the bottom. i also have extra pedals, seats, handlebar wrap, stuff that could go into a third "milk crate" box their system offers.

has anyone devised a system that makes them happy for tools close at hand while working and yet stored together inside neatly and not loosely when not? i'm thinking initially of some kind of canvas wrap for the wrenches and other things that could fit in it, and just wrap up and leave inside. or some kind of vertical hanging system you place inside these boxes for extras like screwdrivers, etc. or really, a combination of several ideas.

but when working, perhaps devise a way to have to hang over the front lip like the Park tool kits do. using some sort of hook system, bolted to the top front edge of the case but hanging down. maybe even at an angle for ease of use (large triangular foam piece in back?). i've seen many versions of tool wraps on amazon. but which ones are crap and which would work well for bike tools....? 

i'll put more thought into this, but was just wondering if some have devised a system using one of these compartmentalized portable wheeled storage tool boxes (ridgid/dewalt/stanley/etc).i've searched the forum and have seen some ideas, but again, not crazy about the kaizen solution (i'm a photographer, and have dealt with foam filled-pull-out compartmentalized camera gear cases over the years, but i choose to steer clear of them. they leave something to be desired for me)

thanks for any helpful ideas!

eric
fresno, ca.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I just went out to big lots and bought plastic storage boxes for $3 each and just labeled them. They are stackable. Works great, they are see through and the lid snaps on. I have something similar to the rigid pro and i have a large craftsman tool chest, but i like the cheap solution best.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Take a look at this....*

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/aaron-pelttaris-toolbox-world-cup-mechanics-1049736.html


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Take it back and buy this.
https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-0208...pID=51ya3M4SAHL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
This thing is awesome, and totally functional. Even though I have a full on workbench at home, all bike tools but my Bondhus hex pro's have gone into this box. When we go camping, or if my son starts racing, everything I need lives in here, minus the stand. Tires, tubes, tapes of all kinds, back up pedals, saddles, seatposts, and multiple small divider boxes of specialty metric fasteners (rotor bolts, stem bolts, cleat and bolts -etc), lubes and sealants. It all fits. Even the bigger tools like derailleur hanger alignment tool fit. I'm not prepared for the zombie apocalypse, but my bike bugout toolbox is dialed.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The Stanley boxes look pretty good, but I have to vouch for the Rigid Box System as being pretty stout. I have the middle box and I am exceptionally pleased with the construction and over all robustness of the system and box that I have. I particularly like how they attach together.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Whoo Hoo! the BIG 1000!*


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1182643


i noticed that too. ha ha. congrats!

eric
fresno,ca.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Those boxes are nice and work well for bulky tools. Most bike tools are small and thin so it's best to have a box with many thin layers or drawers. You can make pallets that fit into, stack and lift out of those boxes. Some do it with layers of foam. I prefer a tool box with many thin drawers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> I prefer a tool box with many thin drawers.


My preference too.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

Right. I see that now. I'm hoping Ridgid will add another component with drawers. There are requests for that on the Ridgid forum. We shall see if they listen. For now it works for my other non-bike tools too.

eric
fresno, ca.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think this can be made into a very nice set up with pallets of Kaizen in combination with tool wraps. I have seen some mounted vertically rather than on top of each other. You said that you weren't crazy about Kaizen, but it does provide for good organization.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*My move-about tool box...*

For my travel & trail head toolbox, I have just about everything that I could need in the field right here in this compact $10 plastic toolbox. My shop tools are another story.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

I'll rethink the kaizen-usage, but in a vertical fashion. Selective use could be perfect, with wraps and other ideas.

and those $10 plastic tool boxes work well for travel. I have a slightly smaller version, plus the classic red three drawer Craftsman which usually stays in the garage. The Ridgid is for inside-house use, all bike stuff plus some house tools. and offers portability when needed (taking just the top portion to friend's houses to help fix their bikes). That added with my new Feedback Sports Pro Elite stand, works well for me. I don't race.

thanks everyone. keep the ideas coming. 

eric
fresno,ca.


----------

